# Light Question



## kharry5 (Jul 18, 2005)

Hello everyone. I am currently in the planning stages for my first planted tank. Right now I am trying to decide on lighting. I plan on having a high light tank with Co2. I just ran across this light setup and I am wanting people's feedback if it would be a good setup or not.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC 

_How many gallons will your tank be?_


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

"This combination provides the red spectrum needed for budding & flowering from the 2200K HPS bulbs and the blue spectrum needed for plant growth from the T5 6500K bulbs."

That's going to be a very yellow light overall. This looks like something designed to grow regular plants with no concern for how the light itself might look.

TW


----------



## kharry5 (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm planning on a 90 gallon tank. I know in saltwater reef tanks you can have too much light and burn corals. Is the same thing possible in a planted tank? I know i want at least 3wpg but is there a upper limit i should avoid?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

You can find out what Amano might use here:
http://www.fitchfamily.com/lighting.html
179 watts


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

From reading the description it's A) overkill on a 90g and B) a very low K rating light. This means that the color of your lights are going to be very very yellow. The color of the light changes dramatically once it actually hits the water. It sounds like that lighting system is designed for a hyrdoponic setup.


----------

